# If you have $100,000 - what will you do?



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

Note, it's only $100k, not win the lottery. What would be your priority with this extra cash?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2022)

My parents would just take it, lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## thedude360 (Feb 8, 2022)

not donate it to fanverse

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> My parents would just take it, lol


Half of the time I think you're joking, but there isn't a "j/k" in these posts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 8, 2022)

Invest it in stocks. Probably a Mutual Fund if I'm lazy


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2022)

I think I would just invest it. It’s not enough to buy property so :/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I think I would just invest it. It’s not enough to buy property so :/


It is enough or at least close to it for a deposit though (depending on where you live).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd put it in a bank and key it accrue interest
j/k



Shanks said:


> Half of the time I think you're joking, but there isn't a "j/k" in these posts


I don't get why people get confused, lol.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It is enough or at least close to it for a deposit though (depending on where you live).



hmm, my parents paid for all their homes upfront. I like the idea of living that way too.

ive heard it’s better financially to get a mortgage but I don’t know too much about that.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2022)

And the houses in my area go for 3-4 mill. I don’t know what the deposit is on that but I just assume it’s a lot


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 8, 2022)

Pay off any bills, as well as any debt that needs to be repaid.

Still, it's $100,000 dollars (presumably in US), so if you're living in an area where cost of goods is cheap, it can go a long way.

The first ten thousand would probably be invested in buying myself a brand new state-of-the-art gaming PC, monitor, etc.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> hmm, my parents paid for all their homes upfront. I like the idea of living that way too.
> 
> ive heard it’s better financially to get a mortgage but I don’t know too much about that.


Hehe, gone are those days. And it's much better to have a mortgage than rent.



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> And the houses in my area go for 3-4 mill. I don’t know what the deposit is on that but I just assume it’s a lot


Don't try to pull a DDJ! Move somewhere more affordable... or buy cheaper investment properties.

My Brother's place worth about $3.5M, but my house is only $1.7M. And the apartments in my area is only $500K.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2022)

I've been there before.

;x

I lost most of it lol.

Invested 10k. Made 120k ish

Invested about 80k

60k in one project. 3 days later market crashes.

11k Gambled it on some stupid shit.


True story.



Would I do it again? Yes but maybe a little differently. Learning exercise.


I expect to make the money back and exceed it casually. So I'm not like too bummed about it any loses in the short term.
I'm high risk / high reward type of player.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Schneider (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Note, it's only $100k, not win the lottery. What would be your priority with this extra cash?


it's a nice sum, but not nice enough so most people (me included) would run that out in a short time.

1. living costs, needs, and debts/loans
2. business/investments
3. saving deposits
4. social (eat out) money
5. hobbies
....
43. luxury or tertiary items



Jim said:


> My parents would just take it, lol





Shanks said:


> Half of the time I think you're joking, but there isn't a "j/k" in these posts


more common than you think. some families even reached gunpoint from money disputes.

me mum is doing it actually, all responsibilities of my late dad's business are dumped onto me but takes all the rights (money), because she "deserves" it (being my dad's wife).

also, she barely worked in her life and has zero idea on the actual business but she likes to tell other people she's a retired businesswoman or had taken the back seat on the family business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> I've been there before.
> 
> ;x
> 
> ...


Wow.. crazy as fuck. Isn't that like your yearly salary or more (that $120K)? 

I heard the sensible way is invest about 10% of your salary only.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wow.. crazy as fuck. Isn't that like your yearly salary or more (that $120K)?
> 
> I heard the sensible way is invest about 10% of your salary only.



Nah 

My yearly salary was some pittance. 

so I made like way more than my yearly salary "investing." Just money I was growing over the summer and fall.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> hmm, my parents paid for all their homes upfront. I like the idea of living that way too.
> 
> ive heard it’s better financially to get a mortgage but I don’t know too much about that.


you'll always save more cashing out over any mortgage, the caveat being it can potentially shrink your cashflow if your starting capital isn't large enough and a house is a liability unless you are renting it out or refinancing it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2022)

Dude I'm not sensible.
If I'm confident in something I'll go big on it. To make those serious gains. 


I intend to make a million or 2 this year.
Wish me luck.

Different approaches this time. Not purely investing / gambling.
I have a good feeeeling about it.

4 prong attack.

But yeah uh for my age group I need to make 400k this year to be top 1%.  That's the lowest I aim for. Hoping to make a few milly. Pay off any debt my parents have then I can travel and do whatever. Buy a beach house in New zealand.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2022)

Buy at least an acre of unimproved land. Put up a small house. Build what I need to make energy (probably a wood gas generator). Buy a car. And sit on the rest for a bit.


....or just blow it on whiskey and whores.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Buy at least an acre of unimproved land. Put up a small house. Build what I need to make energy (probably a wood gas generator). Buy a car. And sit on the rest for a bit.
> 
> 
> ....or just whiskey and whores.





I actually regret not buying this car.
I'll get one later.

Subaru WRX STI

pretty cheap 32k brand new

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Djomla (Feb 8, 2022)

Spend it.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> I actually regret not buying this car.
> I'll get one later.
> 
> Subaru WRX STI
> ...


They're holy terrors.  Rally race that bitch - I will co-pilot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 8, 2022)

If I had $100,000, I would first pay off the remaining mortgage on my house, and then deposit the remaining money into my savings account, but I would keep some of the money to have laser hair removal performed all over my body and face and also to have every bit of fat liposuctioned out of my body, as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I had $100,000, I would first pay off the remaining mortgage on my house, and then deposit the remaining money into my savings account, but I would keep some of the money to have laser hair removal performed all over my body and face and also to have every bit of fat liposuctioned out of my body, as well.



You should at least try the whiskey and whores before you do any of this.

Also, there may be a chance that I can convince RemChu to strap you on the front bumper of that Subaru before we race. I make no promises however...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 8, 2022)

first id give the homies some new toolies. make sure when we riding on the opps nothing jams. maybe save some for future lawyer fees/bond cause the police always coming up with some bullshit charges.



DemonDragonJ said:


> but I would keep some of the money to have laser hair removal performed all over my body and face and also to have every bit of fat liposuctioned out of my body, as well.


i don't think you gonna get any girls keeping your body smooth. if you actually get a girl in bed she gonna wonder why you got as much body hair as a baby.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2022)

70k immediately into a game that I am working on now, 20k into savings, 10k on the side for spending on stupid shit. Just recently got a new car so don't need those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 8, 2022)

Pay off student loans and invest the rest of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why would any woman wonder that? If a woman did ask me about that, I would say that it is an indication of how I am a civilized human and not a wold beast.


the fucc is wold.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2022)

100K is alot in here
i can buy nice house 50k
another 50k can be used to open new business like a shop or something
that shop mostlikely will give me at least $300 or 500-800, enough to pay bills, school fee etc. so i guess you can say I could retire early.
or at least get my life exponentially easier


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2022)

Invest most of it, go on vacation.


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 9, 2022)

50% in mortgage other 50% a new car


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 9, 2022)

It's not big enough to make a major difference to my life and there is nothing material that I want to buy right now. So I'd put into savings most likely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2022)

Hit up fancy restaurants, spoil my pets, use for travel, give the rest to my parents


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> It's not big enough to make a major difference to my life and there is nothing material that I want to buy right now. So I'd put into savings most likely.


How greedy! Reminds me of myself. Lol

Put it in your offset or redraw instead. That's what I did.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2022)

Shrike said:


> 70k immediately into a game that I am working on now, 20k into savings, 10k on the side for spending on stupid shit. Just recently got a new car so don't need those.


What game are you making ?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2022)

I would just invest it I don't have anything I want to buy rn


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I had $100,000, I would first pay off the remaining mortgage on my house, and then deposit the remaining money into my savings account,


Who's mortgage? You mean your parent's mortgage?



DemonDragonJ said:


> but I would keep some of the money to have *laser hair removal *performed all over my body and face and also to have every bit of fat *liposuctioned *out of my body, as well.


*Yo Yo Yo* @everyone



wibisana said:


> 100K is alot in here
> i can buy nice house 50k
> another 50k can be used to open new business like a shop or something
> that shop mostlikely will give me at least $300 or 500-800, enough to pay bills, school fee etc. so i guess you can say I could retire early.
> or at least get my life exponentially easier


Hahaha... find a way to move to Australia, even if it's student Visa or holiday Visa with your wife. Work for a few years, save and then go back to Indonesia. You'll be rolling it in. That's what some of my wife's niece and in-law did.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 9, 2022)

Yolo call options, 2 year expiration date on a Lemonade, if I lose I lose. If I win, it's a $600k pay off at the very least.

If I wasn't to do that, then start a logistics company.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> I actually regret not buying this car.
> I'll get one later.
> 
> Subaru WRX STI
> ...


Subarus are so awesome…

No regrets owning a Subaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 9, 2022)

Buy a small property to turn into a gym.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Buy a small property to turn into a gym.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> the fucc is wold.



I meant to type "wild."

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2022)

Same thing I do now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Same thing I do now.


eat bananas?
j/k


----------



## MO (Feb 10, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Pay off student loans and invest the rest of it.


exactly this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What game are you making ?


Still largely a secret because I've had projects stolen before. All I can say is that it's an RPG with Roguelike elements set in a dark fantasy world, think Darkest Dungeon but different - different combat, different management.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Still largely a secret because I've had projects stolen before. All I can say is that it's an RPG with Roguelike elements set in a dark fantasy world, think Darkest Dungeon but different - different combat, different management.


That's pretty cool wishing you all the best

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 11, 2022)

Pat off a giant chunk of my mortgage


----------



## trance (Feb 11, 2022)

put like 5k aside for some weed and probably invest the rest


----------



## Amol (Feb 13, 2022)

Due to currency conversion, this will be huge amount for me. 
I mean it won't make super rich or anything but it would make my life much easier.

I will invest all of it in safer instruments. Maybe 75% of it in safer instruments and rest in high risk high reward kind of instruments.

I most definitely won't try to spend it immediately. Worst thing you can do when you get lot of money is make impulsive decisions. At that kind of time best thing to do is nothing for some time. Let money sit in the bank. Think through carefully and then use it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 13, 2022)

invest, in a 10k computer, pay a bit of my debt and buy a house for mom.


----------



## blk (Feb 13, 2022)

Etf like everything else i make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Still largely a secret because I've had projects stolen before. All I can say is that it's an RPG with Roguelike elements set in a dark fantasy world, think Darkest Dungeon but different - different combat, different management.


Okay nice I play a lot of battle brothers and stone shard atm.

Basically what you described in different flavors.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 13, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Okay nice I play a lot of battle brothers and stone shard atm.
> 
> Basically what you described in different flavors.


Both great indie games, good taste


----------



## Impulse (Feb 13, 2022)

With my current situation would try to pay off all student debt once I finish university in 2-3 years time

after save it so that I can one day buy a house


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Note, it's only $100k, not win the lottery. What would be your priority with this extra cash?


Invest 97K,   buy an RTX 3080 at mark up price.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2022)

that's over 9,000!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 13, 2022)

Jim said:


> that's over 9,000!
> j/k


it is so lame/random, i find it funny
like Tommy Wiseau

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brian (Feb 13, 2022)

consult w @RemChu about my NFT options

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 14, 2022)

Straight into the mortgage. Bricks and mortar.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2022)

I should also add for more context- 100K is a decent amount in New York but can't move the ball on anything (ex. opening a business).


----------



## Island (Feb 15, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> The first ten thousand would probably be invested in buying myself a brand new state-of-the-art gaming PC, monitor, etc.


Unless you’re buying from a scalper, you can get all this for way less than $10,000.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 15, 2022)

Island said:


> Unless you’re buying from a scalper, you can get all this for way less than $10,000.


 A custom-made desktop or a laptop that you can order straight online can go up to half that price if you factor in a top of the line graphics card (RTX 3080 Ti, 3090) and an i9 cpu most likely.

For the casual content creators and general gamers, even half that price you quoted should be sufficient to meet most of their needs.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Around 80k will likely go into buying lands in strategic areas in my home country _(land's more affordable there)_ and resell. Planning to completely relocate there in a couple of years since the economy is booming and there's considerably more political stability 

I'll invest 15k and spoil my family with the rest.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 19, 2022)

I'd buy a money counter and see the $$$$$$$ flap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2022)

I'll use it to start up my own illegal underground business and make tons of money 
j/k


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 20, 2022)

Pay off student loans

If any is left, invest in an index or mutual fund.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 20, 2022)

I would try my best to set it back for moving or medical expense funds.

My family wants to move somewhere better, but due to the low cost of living in my crappy state, we're stuck. Can't even dream of the states we really would like to move to. $100k may not get us there, but it would at least boost morale. lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 20, 2022)

Investing is better idea .


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 20, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Dude I'm not sensible.
> If I'm confident in something I'll go big on it. To make those serious gains.
> 
> 
> ...


I would recommend against buyinv in New zealand. Living cost in Auckland is way too high . 

Better to build house in florida . Heard real estate is boomung in miami.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2022)

Kingslayer said:


> I would recommend against buyinv in New zealand. Living cost in Auckland is way too high .
> 
> Better to build house in florida . Heard real estate is boomung in miami.


Isn't Florida where the Florida man lives?
j/k


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2022)

Kingslayer said:


> I would recommend against buyinv in New zealand. Living cost in Auckland is way too high .
> 
> Better to build house in florida . Heard real estate is boomung in miami.


Florida some places of it will be under water and I hate the culture there. 

New zealand is pretty neato.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 21, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Florida some places of it will be under water and I hate the culture there.
> 
> New zealand is pretty neato.


But thats like retirement  home in New Zealand. Not a place if you aim to be millionaire.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm pretty lazy, so I'd probably put most of it into some index funds, some into savings for a deposit for a property, and then skim some off the top for personal expenditure.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Feb 21, 2022)

Pay Bills.
Help poor people out.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 22, 2022)

I'll buy food then die

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

